# Advice on buying a new mod. Need some guidance from experts.



## Petrus (22/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/5/19)

I'm no expert by any means, but I can try and help

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (22/5/19)

I think you're already an expert @Petrus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (22/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I'm no expert by any means, but I can try and help


Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn, I was only trying to get your attention. I think I am sorted with gear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CaliGuy (22/5/19)

There are no experts on vaping anymore 
It’s a he said, but you said, but yesterday every one said and oh what a minute, they all liked what that guy said on his video so he must be the expert

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/5/19)

Petrus said:


> Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn, I was only trying to get your attention. I think I am sorted with gear.


Who was talking about gear?  ￼￼￼￼

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Juan_G (22/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (22/5/19)

In my younger days I was very pert indeed, but now I'm an x-pert.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (22/5/19)

Petrus said:


> Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn, I was only trying to get your attention. I think I am sorted with gear.


If you've got time to "drunk troll" us, you don't have enough mods to keep you busy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Cornelius (23/5/19)

Petrus said:


> View attachment 167073



Aunty best be buying me a 2019 BB with all accessories.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/5/19)

Think he's getting an Asmodus pumper

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (23/5/19)

In die donker is alle katte grys!

Thats my advice.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/5/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

